# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معرفی پردیس فنی و مهندسی عباسپور دانشگاه شهید بهشتی

## Mohandesam

با سلام،

*با توجه به نزدیک شدن روزهای اعلام نتایج کنکور سراسری و انتخاب رشته و همینطور پرسش های زیاد دوستان کنکوری در این پست میخوام به معرفی پردیس فنی و مهندسی شهید عباسپور دانشگاه شهید بهشتی بپردازم.*

حدود دو سال هست که دانشگاه صنعت آب و برق شهید عباسپور به عنوان پردیس دانشکده های فنی و مهندسی شهید بهشتی در حال فعالیت است و در این مدت رتبه های قبولیش به شدت کاهش پیدا کرده و برای قبولی باید رتبه ای کمتر از 2000 منطقه یک داشت. محل پردیس فنی دانشگاه بهشتی تهرانپارس هست و از نظر دسترسی نزدیک مترو فرهنگسراست.

توضیحات کلی در پایین اومده و همینطور آمار و رتبه های قبولی سال قبل هم تو عکس هست.


برای کسب اطلاعات و آشنایی بیشتر و همینطور دیدن فضا و محیط پردیس فنی شهید بهشتی میتونید به آدرس های زیر مراجعه کنید:
سایت دانشگاه شهید بهشتی
www.facebook.com/SBUACT
www.instagram.com/sbu_actاز ویدیوهای زیر هم میتونید بازدید کنید:ویدیو 1
ویدیو 2


رتبه های قبولی در رشته های فنی و مهندسی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی:






*اگر سوالی بود میتونید تو همین تاپیک مطرح کنید!*
_با تشکر
دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی عمران دانشگاه شهید بهشتی

_

پردیس فنی و مهندسی شهید عباسپور (پیشتر: دانشگاه صنعت آب برق - شهید عباسپور) از سال ۱۳۴۹هجری شمسی (۱۹۶۸ میلادی) تحت عنوان مركز آموزش‌های تخصصی برق به منظور ارائه آموزش‌های مورد نیاز مهندسین‌ و تكنسین‌های برق تاسیس شد. این مركز متناسب با نیاز صنعت برق و سپس صنعت آب به سرعت در قالب مجتع عالی آموزشی و پژوهشی شهید عباسپور، دانشكده صنعت آب و برق (شهیدعباسپور) و دانشگاه صنعت آب و برق (شهید عباسپور) گسترش یافت. *در چهارچوب سیاست‌های‌ كلان آموزش عالی و تجدید ساختار در صنعت آب و برق و همچنین تعمیم آموزش و پژوهش از بخش‌های مهندسی به حوزه‌های اقتصادی، اجتماعی و مدیریتی، شورای گسترش آموزش عالی در جلسه ۲۴ فروردین ۱۳۹۲ دانشگاه صنعت آب و برق (شهید عباسپور) را تحت عنوان پردیس دانشکده های فنی و مهندسی شهید عباسپور به دانشگاه شهید بهشتی الحاق نمود.

*
عملکرد دانشگاه صنعت آب ‌و ‌برق (شهيد‌عباسپور) در گذشته و نقش برجسته آن در توسعه آموزش‌هاي تخصصي و تربيت مهندسين کارآمد، و سرمايه‌گذاري عظيم انجام شده در توسعه منابع انساني و امکانات اين دانشگاه، و همچنين ارتباط نزديک آن با صنعت آب و برق کشور از يك سو، و اعتبار علمي و گسستره فراگير فعاليت‌هاي دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي، از سوي ديگر، شرائط مساعدي را فراهم آورده‌است تا پرديس فني و مهندسي شهيد عباسپور دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي بتواند در راستاي ايجاد قطب‌هاي آموزشي، علمي و پژوهشي در حوزه‌هاي حياتي آب، آبفا، برق، انرژي و محيط زيست حركت نمايد.

ماموریت تولید، تدوین و ارائه دانش ‌فنی صنعت آب و برق و تربیت متخصصین متعهد اكنون پس از الحاق با دانشگاه شهید بهشتی به هدف نیل به جایگاه معتبرترین دانشگاه و مرجع علمی- فناوری اصلی در زمینه‌های مرتبط با آب، آبفا، برق، انرژی و محیط زیست تبدیل شده‌است.
همچنین پردیس عباسپور دانشگاه شهید بهشتی به ارائه آموزش‌های علمی - کاربردی و تخصصی کوتاه مدت مورد نیاز صنعت آب و برق در چارچوب استانداردهای آموزشی و بر پایه دانش و فناوری موجود و جدیدترین دستاوردهای این صنعت در سطح بین‌المللی می‌پردازد.
‍‍‌پردیس فنی و مهندسی شهید عباسپور دانشگاه شهید بهشتی٬ با داشتن ۱۲۰ نفر عضو هیات علمی و بیش از ۱۰۰ آزمایشگاه و لابراتوار، پشتیبان اصلی در صنایع نیروگاهی، برق، آب و فاضلاب در ایران است.


*دوره‌های کارشناسی
*

مهندسی برقمهندسی مکانیکمهندسی علمی - کاربردی عمران - آب و فاضلابمهندسی عمرانمهندسی کامپیوتر

----------


## alikarimi16

پردیس روزانه؟
هزینه های میلیونی داره یا عین بقیه روزانه ها تقریبا رایگانه؟

----------


## broslee

> پردیس روزانه؟
> هزینه های میلیونی داره یا عین بقیه روزانه ها تقریبا رایگانه؟


عین بقیه روزانه هاست.
اون پردیس خودگردانه که میلیونی پول میگیره

----------


## alikarimi16

داداش مطمنی ؟
من کارشناسی ارشدش رو چک کردم واسه یه ترم مهندسی چند میلیون شهریه داشت.
اگه شما پرسیدی و میدونی من بزنم اینو ...

----------

